

Airborne Wi-Fi May Soar Despite the Doubters  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/01/business/01road.html?adxnnl=1&hpw=&adxnnlx=1251824414-0d6wP6qiorS73MseEINonQ

======
byoung2
I can see some entrepreneurial passenger paying for wireless, and then sharing
it out to his neighbors for a profit!

